# Google+ : Google’s new Social Network



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2011)

*Google+ Is Google’s Social Network with Group Video Chat, Mobile Messaging, and Easy Sharing​*


> [YOUTUBE]xwnJ5Bl4kLI[/YOUTUBE]​
> We've been hearing rumors about an upcoming Google-based social network for months, and Google's finally delivered. Their social project works similarly to other popular networks, but with innovative new additions like group video chatting, group messaging, and a much easier to use interface.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BeMZP-oyOII[/YOUTUBE]​
> ...



Sign Up For An Invitation​



*Google+ Project: It’s Social, It’s Bold, It’s Fun, And It Looks Good​*


Spoiler



*tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/google2b412x125.png​
Last night, you may have heard talk of a mysterious black bar appearing on the top of Google.com. Or you may have even seen it yourself. No, you weren’t hallucinating. It was a sign of something about to show itself. Something big. Google+.

What is Google+? It’s the super top-secret social project that Google has been working on for the past year. You know, the one being led by General Patton (Vic Gundotra) and General MacArthur (Bradley Horowitz). Yes, the one Google has tried to downplay as much as humanly possible — even as we got leak after leak after leak of what they were working on. Yes, the one they weren’t going to make a big deal about with pomp and circumstance. It’s real. And it’s here.

Sort of.

You see, the truth is that Google really is trying not to make a huge deal out of Google+. That’s not because they don’t have high hopes for it. Or because they don’t think it’s any good. Instead, it’s because what they’re comfortable showing off right now is just step one of a much bigger picture. When I sat down with Gundotra and Horowitz last week, they made this point very clear. In their minds, Google+ is more than a social product, or even a social strategy, it’s an extension of Google itself. Hence, Google+.

How’s that for downplaying it?

“We believe online sharing is broken. And even awkward,” Gundotra says. “We think connecting with other people is a basic human need. We do it all the time in real life, but our online tools are rigid. They force us into buckets — or into being completely public,” he continues. “Real life sharing is nuanced and rich. It has been hard to get that into software,” is the last thing he says before diving into a demo of Google+.

What he proceeds to show me is a product that in many ways is so well designed that it doesn’t really even look like a Google product. When I tell Gundotra and Horowitz this, they laugh. “Thank you,” Gundotra says very enthusiastically. Clearly, they’ve put a lot of work into both the UI and UX of Google+.

*tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/a9.png​
The first thing Gundotra shows me about Google+, and the first thing you’re likely to interact with, is something called “Circles”. You may recall that talk of this feature leaked out a few months ago — though it wasn’t exactly right. In fact, our story from months prior about a feature of Google +1 (the name of the network at the time which ended up being the name of the button — more on that in a bit) called “Loops” may have been a bit closer. That is, Circles isn’t actually a stand-alone product, it’s a feature of Google+ — an important one. “It’s something core to our product,” Gundotra says.

It’s through Circles that users select and organize contacts into groups for optimal sharing. I know, I know — not more group management. But the truth is that Google has made the process as pleasant as possible. You simply select people from a list of recommended contacts (populated from your Gmail and/or Google Contacts) and drag them into Circles you designate. The UI for all of this is simple and intuitive — it’s so good, that you might even say it’s kind of fun. It beats the pants off of the method for creating a group within Facebook.

Gundotra realizes that many social services have tried and failed to get users to create groups. But he believes they’ll succeed with Circles because he says they’re using software in the correct way to mimic the real world. More importantly, “you’re rewarded for doing this,” he says. How so? A big feature of Google+ is the toolbar that exists across the top of all Google sites (yes, the aforementioned black one). Once your Circles are set, sharing with any of them from any Google site is simple thanks to this toolbar.

Speaking of this black toolbar, which was codenamed the “Sandbar” as Google was working on it, Horowitz explains that it arose from the fact that sharing models on different sites are all different. The toolbar is an attempt to unify them. This toolbar will exist across all Google properties (though it may take some time to fully roll out). And down the road, you can imagine browser extensions, mobile versions, etc. But again, we’re on step one here.

*tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/c3.jpg​
Next, Gundotra showed off a feature called “Sparks”. He was quick to note that even though it’s a search box, this is not some sort of new search engine. Instead, he calls is a “sharing engine”. “Great content leads to great conversations,” he says. With Sparks, you enter an interest you have and Google goes out and finds elements on the web that they think you’ll care about. These can be links to blog posts, videos, books — anything that Google searches for. If you find something you like, you can click on an item to add it to your interest list (where it will stay for you to quickly refer to anytime you want). Or you can see what others are liking and talking about globally in the “Featured interests” area.

“Our goal here is to connect people. And everyone has a camera in their pocket,” Gundotra says as he shows me “Instant Upload”. This feature of Google+ relies on the use of an Android devices to take photos or shoot video. From a new app, you’ll do either of these things and the content will automatically be uploaded to Google+ in the background and stored in a private album (which you can share with one click later).

Another feature of Google+ is called “Huddle”. It’s essentially a group messaging app that works across Android, iPhone, and SMS to allow you to communicate with the people in certain Circles. When I asked why they wouldn’t just use Disco, the group messaging app that the Slide team within Google built, Horowitz would only smile and pretend that he didn’t know what I was talking about.

Finally, there’s a feature called “Hangouts”. “Everyone has high-speed networks these days, but how many use group video chat?,” Gundotra asks. “Not a lot.” He notes that while there are technical challenges, and some cost money, the biggest problem is that it’s socially awkward to video chat with someone. The Google+ team set out to fix this by thinking about neighbors sitting out on porches. If your neighbor is sitting there, you know that they’ll likely be interested in striking up a conversation. In fact, it would be rude for you to walk by and not say anything.

With that in mind, Google+ Hangout attempts to solve the social problem of video chat by making it easy for you to let others know that you’re interested in chatting. And if you’re already chatting with a Circle, everyone else in that Circle will get an alert to come hang out. This works for up to 10 people. And seeing it in action is a bit magical. Gundotra starts a Hangout with some co-workers and as they join, conversations start between multiple people. But the Google+ system is smart enough to focus on who is controlling the conversation in any given minute. This makes the conversation easy to watch. It was almost as if an editor is working behind the scenes, cutting between people.

*tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/d.jpg​
Even cooler is that you can share a piece of content, like a YouTube clip, and everyone in the Hangout can watch it together while talking about it. It sounds a bit cheesy, but it’s really pretty great.

After the rundown of all of these features, Google+ may sound a bit convoluted. But the key to the project is the attempt to unify everything. This is done via the toolbar (which features a drop-down showing you all of your relevant Google+ activity), but also on the mobile apps (again, Android and iPhone), and, of course, on the web. The Google+ site is the main stream on which you’ll find everything. From here, you can easily switch between all of your Circles, share content with any of them, start a Hangout, look up Sparks, etc.

All of the information flowing through the system does so in real time. As something is shared with you, it appears at the top of your stream. It’s a bit like FriendFeed, in this regard (which I love).

You’ll also find a link to your Google+ Profile, which will replace your old Google Profile if you have Google+ enabled. On this profile you’ll find not only a stream of everything you’ve shared across Google+, but also your +1 content. That’s likely important. While there has been plenty of speculation (by myself and others) that the +1 Button is already a dud, the larger picture is still a bit hidden. While Gundotra and Horowitz declined to specifically talk about it too much, you’ll see a +1 button on all Google+ content — the +1 Button clearly ties deeply into all of this. It is going to be their Facebook “Like” button.

All of this sounds great so far, but what about the downsides? Whether they’ll admit it or not, Google is making a bold and perhaps risky move by attempting to attack social from scratch. What if they flop again?

From the little that I’ve seen so far, Google+ is by far the best effort in social that Google has put out there yet. But traction will be contingent upon everyone convincing their contacts to regularly use it. Even for something with the scale of Google, that’s not the easiest thing in the world — as we’ve seen with Wave and Buzz. There will need to be compelling reasons to share on Google+ instead of Facebook and/or Twitter — or, at the very least, along with all of those other networks. The toolbar and interesting communication tools are the most compelling reasons right now, but there will need to be more of them. And fast.

*tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/e.jpg​
Speaking of Buzz, one thing that strikes me about Google+ is that it seems a bit like Google Buzz done right. When I asked if Google+ would be the official death of Buzz, Horowitz declined to say, but did note that it was still being decided how those pieces will play together.

And that could be a bigger issue for Google. With much of Google+, they’re simply creating a new layer rather than utilizing Google’s existing services. For example, when you upload pictures to Google+, they don’t just go to Picasa (though they do go there as well), they also reside on Google+. On one hand, that will confuse some users. On the other, it’s quite refreshing to see Google attempt to start fresh with this new project.

What about Twitter, Facebook, or other social integration? Horowitz wouldn’t go into too much detail as it sounds like tie-ins are still being discussed. As I understand it, right now, Google+ will largely be a stand-alone network with some low-level third-party social network integration.

So when can you try Google+? Here’s the thing that will be a kick in the pants to some users: Google is beginning to roll it out today, but it will only be a very limited field trial. You can submit your email address here to be entered into the system and notified as roll-outs continue, but Google says that they have no set time table for a full rollout. Again, this is phase one of what Google hopes to do with Google+, so they’re taking it slow.

“It’s not about one particular project, it’s about Google getting better. We know this is going to take us a considerable amount of time. But we want to make Google better by connecting you with your relationships and interests,” Gundotra reiterates. He declined to state how big the team within Google currently working on the project is, but says that it’s a “decent sized team”.

“Today’s web is about people. To organize the world’s data, you have to understand people,” Gundotra concludes, noting that newly crowned CEO Larry Page has been heavily involved in this project from the get-go.

As it is unveiled to the world, Google+ sounds and looks great. But we’ve seen that before from Google. Now comes the hard part.

*More*: 

Why Google+ Looks Good: Original Macintosh Team Member Andy Hertzfeld

While We Await The Native App, The Google+ iPhone Mobile Web App Is Pretty Solid

*tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/b1.jpg​


I just wish it to be against the reasons of why I don't use Facebook, if it carries out those features successfully, It'll be a hit amongst a particular set of users.


Edit: *More Screenshots*

*What Google+ Learned from Buzz and Wave*​


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 29, 2011)

Hopefully this turns out better . Facebook and Twitter will be hard to beat and hope it does not end up like previous Google's Social networking projects.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, peoples are bored with facebook now, so if this is really good, it can be a big hit.


----------



## azzu (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah , hope google make's it better than "Wave"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2011)

Is this Wave + Orkut combined?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Is this Wave + Orkut combined?


Title's not the whole article, at least watch the videos dude.


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

What about mobile massaging?
Is it PC TO MOBILE??


----------



## KDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting new features!! I really liked the _hangout_ idea! Thumbs Up!


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

(+for me it is cracking nut to stream video on my mobile-currently using for forum so please reply above question.)


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 29, 2011)

features are exciting 
so anyone of TDF got invites?


----------



## noob (Jun 29, 2011)

UI looks gr8...cauz founder of Mac is on this team...

already bored of FB spam.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

I have applied for a invitation. Lets see if I somehow get it.


----------



## noob (Jun 29, 2011)

this is how it looks in-real. screenshot 
Varun's ScratchPad: [Screenshots] Google+

@OP or MODS : add above link to 1st post.


----------



## rajeevk (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks nice..Lets see the war between Facebook and Google+..........


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

No invites with anyone 
wanna check it out yarr :


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 29, 2011)

you can request varun kumar


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

Well since I havent yet posted, you guys can apply to get invite directly from Google here:
*services.google.com/fb/forms/googleplus/


----------



## gaurav.singh (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm dying to try it out... Anything google comes up with is worth getting involved.

I hope it google doesn't leave it like ''wave'', what happened to it by the way; I heard apache was continuing it


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2011)

Finally, managed to get an invite from an acquaintance on IRC. Will update thread with some screenshots. Oh, and I won't give any invites just now, so please don't bother asking for one.


----------



## gaurav.singh (Jun 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well since I havent yet posted, you guys can apply to get invite directly from Google here:
> *services.google.com/fb/forms/googleplus/




It says it is already over capacity


----------



## Anorion (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah you cant get in now even if you have an invite
there is actually nothing new about any of these services... but instead an effort to get em all right. sparks looks sort of like social bookmarking. Even if it works, I can see sparks getting very messy, a la favstar. Hangout seems to fill that gaping hole between skype and zapcam, so its a very necessary service. Haha and huddle seems to toe the middle line between facebook updates and tweets, I guess its a way to tag certain people in updates, and process group text conversations. convore or natter does this already. 
the whole rotary dial idea seems very corny to me tho


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2011)

Reminds me of Google Wave circa 2009.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Let me add some fun:-

*main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/tech-fun/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/google+.png

Image courtesy: makeuseof.com


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Finally, managed to get an invite from an acquaintance on IRC. Will update thread with some screenshots. Oh, and I won't give any invites just now, so please don't bother asking for one.



Why? Don't you want to share the invite, with your fellow TDF members? 
 Remember someone has also "helped" you in getting one!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

What Google+ Learned from Buzz and Wave | Smarterware

I'm giving away invites right now, anyone in need of one now, reply to this quote with your email id.

P.S: Should I create a Google+ invitation thread?

Edit: Also, try out LifeHacker's Google+ Invitation thread, you'll get one within seconds (literally) - Lifehacker, tips and downloads for getting things done

Edit2: Invitations disabled


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 30, 2011)

@Sygeek, I have sent you a PM with my email ID.
Thanks in advance


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry guys, Google has the disabled invite option "for now", it will be re-enabled soon though. There was an invite-fest in Lifehacker, thousands of invitations were sent under a minute.

I'll send the invitations (users who PM'ed me) as soon as it is re-enabled.


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for taking the trouble.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

Here some screenshots:

*Home page* [No circles added for now]


Spoiler



*i.imm.io/6XCr.png


*Photos* [No photos for now]


Spoiler



*easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/481/3139488301.jpg


*Google+ Profile Preview*

*Circles*


Spoiler



*i.imm.io/6XE8.png


----------



## paul.rohit (Jun 30, 2011)

i want an invite please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## mrintech (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing 

I got 3 Invites in my INBOX, but they are over capacity  Can't even take a look


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 30, 2011)

I too got a invitation


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

oh damn it!
I want one. If anyone is generous enough pls Pm me or Visitor Message me.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 30, 2011)

@Tejas.Gupta: Are invitations still open. I mean from your Google+ account can you send invitations now?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2011)

@gagan007

^^ Even if you get invitations, you can't able to register it seems. 

Look at this



mrintech said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I got 3 Invites in my INBOX, but they are over capacity  Can't even take a look





Kola2842 said:


> What about mobile *massaging*?
> Is it PC TO MOBILE??



Is it for REAL.....


----------



## mrintech (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't know HOW? But I got Access to G+  :

*i54.tinypic.com/10n53rd.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey can anyone please invite me??


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2011)

looks like all accounts are google+ enabled, theyr just waiting for it to come around, I just headed over to plus.google and it let me in


----------



## TheMost (Jun 30, 2011)

THink it will have a place !


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

Alright guys, found an alternative for invitations. To whoever who PM'ed me, you'll be receiving an email related to a Google+ post, which contains a link to joining Google+.

Edit: Sent!

Look for an email, with a subject like this - "Blah wants to share blah post with you". That link will contain a button to join Google+, click it.

Note: It takes almost 10-30 minutes to access your account depending upon the network traffic, till then you'll be receiving this message - "Already Invited? Please try later, capacity exceeded...blah..blah.."


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

^^Hey if you have any more invitation left, can I have one please??


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Hey if you have any more invitation left, can I have one please??


PM me your email.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2011)

"coming soon on the itunes app store"


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

Done 

Thanks a lot


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 30, 2011)

How can i join Google + ????????


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

Anorion said:


> "coming soon on the itunes app store"


Yeah, the android app is already released. iOS app for Google+ is coming soon (and same for other OS platforms).


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2011)

And that Android app is very neat.. using it since last 2 hours on my android..


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks a ton sygeek 
I joined...
Now figuring out how to invite others.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

Got it. But unable to join with Opera Mini 
Will try when I get home.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Thanks a ton sygeek
> I joined...
> Now figuring out how to invite others.


Try sharing posts, and add people to the "share list" by their email. They'll get an email which contains an invitation option.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2011)

teh "find people" thing is scary, looks insecure


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 30, 2011)

A revamped "Orkut"?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> A revamped "Orkut"?


Worst translation of Google+


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 30, 2011)

Umm.. Can anybody send me an invite? Would be very generous of you...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Umm.. Can anybody send me an invite? Would be very generous of you...


Yes, refer to the post below


sygeek said:


> Alright guys, found an alternative for invitations. To whoever who PM'ed me, you'll be receiving an email related to a Google+ post, which contains a link to joining Google+.
> 
> Edit: Sent!
> 
> ...


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

Its time someone killled facebook, hopefully google could do that, I am getting tired of pokes, gifts(farmville cow?), requests from friends of friends of friends of friends who may very well be a fugitive, only reason I hang there is because even lecture notes are being posted there.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 30, 2011)

People can PM me too if need invitation


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2011)

Joining G+ seems hard!
But maybe that's how Google is making it "valuable"!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Joining G+ seems hard!
> But maybe that's how Google is making it "valuable"!


See, for now people are using an alternative method (loophole) as Google has disabled the invite option for the night. It will be re-enabled soon.


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Joining G+ seems hard!
> But maybe that's how Google is making it "valuable"!


If they do not make it public it will fail, they have the server capacity, purposefully locking access will drive away those who already opened account on it as they will not have any friends in there, it'll also give time for facebook to counter it.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 30, 2011)

what are you talking about? Gmail started like this. I agree that Orkut failed, but not because it was based on invitation system but because of Facebook. People are bored of FB, I do not know yet but I think Google+ has a long way to go


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, guys, ready to invite peoples 

But please don't fill up my PM, please use visitor message instead


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok, guys, ready to invite peoples
> 
> But please don't fill up my PM, please use visitor message instead


Ok, posted on your profile, lets see what the buzz is all about


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

^^Done


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> If they do not make it public it will fail, they have the server capacity, purposefully locking access will drive away those who already opened account on it as they will not have any friends in there, it'll also give time for facebook to counter it.


It's still on field trial, i.e. beta stage and is only available to a small number of people for feedback.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

^^What if someone who already joined sends invitation to all(i mean mass)??


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Done


Can't login yet, says exceeded capacity or something, I could see your post, but no way to register yet, they closed registration already? OMG, this is turning into the days when I was trying to join demonoid 

Anyway I'll try tonight again.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^What if someone who already joined sends invitation to all(i mean mass)??


That's why they disabled the invite option, people are using the alternative method (kind of a loophole).

*plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts/PhJFJqLyRnm


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya, sorry forgot to mention that, I can invite anyone, no problem with that 

But no idea, google will allow you or not


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> Can't login yet, says exceeded capacity or something, I could see your post, but no way to register yet, they closed registration already? OMG, this is turning into the days when I was trying to join demonoid
> 
> Anyway I'll try tonight again.


You need to wait till your email is included in the access list, takes up to 30 minutes.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

sygeek said:


> That's why they disabled the invite option, people are using the alternative method (kind of a loophole).
> 
> *plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts/PhJFJqLyRnm



Hmm, got it..!! Means anyone who signs up Google Takeout, will be unregistered from Google+??


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

sygeek said:


> You need to wait till your email is included in the access list, takes up to 30 minutes.


I think they had blocked the registration process completely, it says:


> Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon.





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hmm, got it..!! Means anyone who signs up Google Takeout, will be unregistered from Google+??


Oh, hey, thanks for the invite, really appreciate it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2011)

^^Sorry..!! In that case I can't help.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hmm, got it..!! Means anyone who signs up Google Takeout, will be unregistered from Google+??


Err..no. That's an entire different comment although with this service you can download all of your information from Google.



tkin said:


> I think they had blocked the registration process completely, it says:


PLEAAAASE wait. I got the same message when I was invited, took literally 5 minutes for my Google+ profile to get activated.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2011)

@SyGeek: You Lucky.. B****!!!  
Am still waiting!!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @SyGeek: You Lucky.. B****!!!
> Am still waiting!!!!


Oh no, he is luckier than you. He got through the "Join Google+" button (you didn't). Please wait till the next day until google re-enables the invite button, I'll invite you, first thing in the morning.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok. Thanks. All hail sygeek!!! 
I promise to do a banana dance, once I join the Circle of G+ !


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Ok. Thanks. All hail sygeek!!!
> I promise to do a banana dance, once I join the Circle of G+ !


I still can't, it still says exceeded capacity


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ Yeah... thats the case for me too, for the past 4 hours.
Too tired now. Will see tomorrow. It's pity that us Geek's are being made to wait this much!!!
_*Someone call Larry page...*_


----------



## mrintech (Jul 1, 2011)

Google+ in Hindi: *plus.google.com/up/start/?continue=*plus.google.com/&type=st&gpcaz=8fe5d361&hl=hi


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 1, 2011)

Google + is gr8.. m luvin it.. 
need to increase my frndz circle now..

g+ in Hindi.,, 
gr8.. Mandliya.. Addey.. lol


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

Yipppeee, got in, registrations are open guys, join fast.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

eh, its showing the same old screen of "We've temporarily exceeded our capacity".


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ No need to. You can join after few days as usual. BTW I love G+. Looks clean and nice privacy settings, esp with Circles. Nice way to block your GF from seeing your drunken party pics. 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hmm, got it..!! Means anyone who signs up Google Takeout, will be unregistered from Google+??



Nope. If you decide to delete your G+ account, go through the process and finally take backup of all your pictures, posts etc with you from Takeout. Simple.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

*the GOOGLE+ Discussion thread*

What is Google Plus?
Google plus is the latest attempt of technology giant, Microsoft closest enemy, Google, to take on the social networking scene dominated by Facebook. Google Plus lets its users post photographs, videos, comments and messages (nothing new about that) but also "real world interactions" and "real life sharing" (remember Microsoft's Lync doing something similar even though vaguely).

So lets discuss here



*YOU CAN ALSO REQUEST GOOGLE+ Invites Here!*

The site-
*plus.google.com/


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> eh, its showing the same old screen of "We've temporarily exceeded our capacity".


 Same here 

I got invite yesterday evening itself but couldnt join as I was mobile

Now its above capacity  





EDIT: I just got into Google+

Guys i made this thread-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/143196-google-discussion-thread.html#post1440799


pls continue there and also reqeust for invites there


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2011)

^^
And I merged it back here. No need to create another one.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally, I'm in!  Checking it out! @sygeek: thanx for the invite!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

just heard that if you share your picassa album with someone/circle....that person can then share it with anyone else....now that's bad!!!!!!!

Also i think FB has most of the features like grouping,etc...but the only difference is G+ has better UI and different names  and also coz ppl are bored with FB...so IMO initially G+ will take pace but eventually ppl will get bored with it too....


----------



## mitraark (Jul 1, 2011)

I vote for another Fail... sorry , probably not because of any lack of trying on your part Google , but Facebook is going strong, stronger rather.


----------



## noob (Jul 1, 2011)

this is excellent...FB killer for sure if proper marketing is done
Enjoying G+  , got invite on day 1 itself


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 1, 2011)

just a matter of days in my opinion.only time will tell. I was awefully bored of facebook so switched to Google+ immediately. Have invited all my FB friends over there too


----------



## noob (Jul 1, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I vote for another Fail... sorry , probably not because of any lack of trying on your part Google , but Facebook is going strong, stronger rather.



add stupid privacy and BS Spam links...


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 1, 2011)

BTW there is an option to "Disable Reshare" 

To someone who said something about picasa album sharing (I do not remember if it was on G+ or here )


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

drats Opera Mini wont work with it 
Your Browser is no longer
supported. Google+ no longer supports your
browser. Please upgrade your
browser. Learn more.

Too bad


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 1, 2011)

but the default browser in Android shows it perfectly. I mean it was impressive. BTW I am using Google+ app from market. That's good too


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> drats Opera Mini wont work with it
> Your Browser is no longer
> supported. Google+ no longer supports your
> browser. Please upgrade your
> ...


More platform locking, google sinking to apple level.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> but the default browser in Android shows it perfectly. I mean it was impressive. BTW I am using Google+ app from market. That's good too



+1. It is clean and cool. Even the default browser is opening it perfectly


----------



## aryaninaction (Jul 1, 2011)

can i get an invite??? plz 
my id is aryaninaction@yahoo.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> drats Opera Mini wont work with it
> Your Browser is no longer
> supported. Google+ no longer supports your
> browser. Please upgrade your
> ...



try Opera mobile.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2011)

Using Google+ on Opera without any problems. Wouldn't bother with it otherwise.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats the thing. Opera Mini for S60 gives me that error.
So no Google+ from Mobile now


----------



## Neo (Jul 1, 2011)

> Opera sucks too hard for it to support Google+. This is not the case with Google+ itself, it doesn't support thousands of other sites.



i read somewhere that opera's the best Browser.
i guess in this moth's CHIP.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> i read somewhere that opera's the best Browser.
> i guess in this moth's CHIP.


Read digit..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2011)

Use IE6. 
*www.4freaks.com/media/201116/1bf3f470751db6771e5fdb85795dd5c8.png


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 1, 2011)

Guys I got an invite to G+ and was able to access it. 

I am able to comment on other person's posts and can also do +1

But when I try to share anything it disappears when I refresh the page. I tried editing my posts as soon as I posted them and it returned an error. 

Can someone help me

OS : I am using Win7 64-bit
Browser : Tried it with IE9 and chrome
Antivirus : Norton Internet security 2011. Tried by switcing off the firewall too


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2011)

abhidev said:


> just heard that if you share your picassa album with someone/circle....that person can then share it with anyone else....now that's bad!!!!!!!



Aren't pics in Picassa public already. So it's like sharing the URL of your public album, publicly! Even without G+, users can share and view them, if they have the link.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2011)

^yeah it allows you to re-share private picasa shares, which is not secure at all
the people search looks like it can be messed with too
and im able to see activities of people I dont know at all


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ In that sense, it can be compared to Twitter, where you can follow anyone. G+ doesn't have the concept of friends like Facebook does.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 2, 2011)

When you share something with a circle or someone you have an option to "Disable Reshare". Period


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2011)

yeah, you can literally add anyone in your circle


----------



## mitraark (Jul 2, 2011)

It looks confusing


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Even Facebook looked confusing when I first started.
_Heck, it looks confusing even today, sometimes!! _


----------



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Aren't pics in Picassa public already. So it's like sharing the URL of your public album, publicly! Even without G+, users can share and view them, if they have the link.



yes but only if you share the url....also you don't want others to share that url...right??


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 2, 2011)

@vineet: hehehe +1 to that


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

Anorion said:


> ^yeah it allows you to re-share private picasa shares, which is not secure at all
> the people search looks like it can be messed with too
> and im able to see activities of people I dont know at all


This problem was addressed yesterday, limited posts cannot be re-shared with public.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

abhidev said:


> yes but only if you share the url....also you don't want others to share that url...right??



Yeah, that's why we would share the URL to a known friend, even on G+!



gagan007 said:


> @vineet: hehehe +1 to that



To what?  Can you quote?


----------



## mitraark (Jul 2, 2011)

So how is everybody doing there ? Currently with 3 friends , it seems like a deserted town to me , for now.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Yeah, unless and until, more of our friends, join there, it would definitely see like that.

I have an idea:
*What about, joining each other on G+.* We can keep a circle: "TDF" members!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> More platform locking, google sinking to apple level.



Google isn't sinking to Apple level... There's no Platform locking or whatsoever!

Check out this link...


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

mitraark said:


> So how is everybody doing there ? Currently with 3 friends , it seems like a deserted town to me , for now.


Heh, I've invited millions of users and they're following me like crazy, I'm not lonely


----------



## KDroid (Jul 2, 2011)

The notification system is 2x better than Facebook! I really liked the 'Mute this post' option....! 

There's no messaging system!! :/

Chat is good... can be better!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Heh, I've invited millions of users and they're following me like crazy, I'm not lonely



Congo dude 



kunal.d said:


> The notification system is 2x better than Facebook! I really liked the 'Mute this post' option....!
> 
> There's no messaging system!! :/
> 
> Chat is good... can be better!



Yeah, notifications are not "on the face". Really helps to keep clutter away.
G+ is still in beta, so we can expect a system for it soon.
Chat is same as that is in GMail. Hoping it get revamped also.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

The notification system is a LOT LOT better than facebook.
Dont we all miss a traditional friend system?

The chat needs overhaulin. Havent yet tried uploading pics so cant say anything bout that.

I just hope the number of apps arent overwhelming, spammy and doesnt destroy a persons Wall(stream) like facebook.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

For the last praise, I strongly say, it's too early to say that!
Apps would increase with time.


----------



## Neo (Jul 2, 2011)

someone send me an invitation too.

tarungarhwal96@gmail.com


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Invitations are closed for now. And the loophole, also, which makes use of people sharing post through email also.
So that means, just login to plus.google.com and hope you get access by tomorrow. 
All the best.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jul 3, 2011)

hey i need invition can anyone send me at nikunj.chugh@gmail.com when invitation         re-opens. Thanks in advance


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Photo viewer is better than that of Facebook's!

Also provides info about Camera, Shutter speed, etc.!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> hey i need invition can anyone send me at nikunj.chugh@gmail.com when invitation         re-opens. Thanks in advance


sent..


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

aren't invitations closed? If not, how are you sending them?


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> aren't invitations closed? If not, how are you sending them?


Its been reopened.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> aren't invitations closed? If not, how are you sending them?


The same way I invited you, alternative "loophole".



tkin said:


> Its been reopened.


no...


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

The name could have been better...

I would have loved the name GoogleMe ( Google.me would have proved an awesome domain too!)


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jul 3, 2011)

sygeek said:


> sent..



 sorry but i havenot recived any mail about invitation


----------



## wwwescape (Jul 3, 2011)

could you please send me an invite: wwwescape @ gmail . com

thanks in advance...


----------



## Neo (Jul 3, 2011)

please someone send me an invitation: 
tarungarhwal96@gmail.com

please please please!!!!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> please someone send me an invitation:
> tarungarhwal96@gmail.com
> 
> please please please!!!!!!


sent



Dangerous Dave said:


> sorry but i havenot recived any mail about invitation


re-sent


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jul 3, 2011)

sygeek said:


> sent
> 
> 
> re-sent



same problem still not recived


----------



## Neo (Jul 3, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> same problem still not recived



yea...there's some problem.
me too not recieved.
that,s our badluck.

what's a "loophole".?

i just misunderstood it with "as***le" once...lolzzzz


----------



## Whistler81 (Jul 3, 2011)

How ever interesting this sounds but the fact is after maximum six months you will get bored of using this too. Why ?? thats because there are a few who take the 'social networking' thing pretty damn seriously. They have this mind set that whatever they type or upload must make headlines so as to increase their online  reputation so when the update their Facebook status with a really silly love quote and for sometime no one else takes the initiative of commenting they hit everyone currently online with "_Hey, Check my status...!!! and dont forget to coment *LOL*!"_ and if you reply "_ya its a really good one!!_" you'll innediately get a reply, "_not here comment on my status ya !!*LOL*"_

And if it is photos, people who use some celebrity's picture as their profile picture and have nothing less than 500 photos in which they are *tagged*. Tagging is a fool proof way of notifying everyone that they have uploaded a picture of Two cows messing around, Ramdev Kissing Sonia, Osama on Obama's body, flowers, candles with love quotes, fireworks with love quotes, Proud to be an Indian, and of course those revolutionary app generated pictures who kissed who who will kill who,. There is no end to it.

The latest is Facebook Events, what is the Event: Diwali, Where:  in the hearts of all Indians.

I tried downloading my profile from Facebook? I was asked to identify the people in the picture. It was a picture of an oil lamp with a love quote. probably pulled out from one of my friend's albums. Gave Up. Whatever nice and sleek Google+ seems to be like its going to have the same fate as Facebook and Orkut, speaking of which Thank God Facebook doesn't support animated gif's and direct flash on the Wall or else at least 10 different songs will start playing no sooner you open you profile.!! Check out any girl's Orkut scrap book and you'll know what i mean.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow.. Whistler81, you really poured all your hearts contents out here... and I sympathize with every words of yours.
There are some morons who do nothing but BS over there.
And I hate the people who PM's me to like their status!! OMG, isn't it MY decision to like whatever I want, and whatever I DON'T want!!! 
Well, I hope Google+ doesn't have the same fate, and really hope they counter attack all these weaknesses of FB.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 4, 2011)

@royal.tarun invitation sent. Check out and reply.


----------



## RBX (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not on G+ but my google profile provides the new UI along with picture viewer. It's nifty to be able to edit pics after you've uploaded them.


P.S.
Invite me   tusharsharma2010[at]yahoo[dot]com


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 4, 2011)

you'll need a gmail account for Google+


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

No a other Email ID signed up for a Google account will do 


@Razorblade request sent. Check if you got it 

is this Mark Zukerburgs real profile ?
*plus.google.com/103890228208209164726/posts


----------



## bugsome (Jul 4, 2011)

I would love to have an invite.Anybody please....bijurpillai[AT]gmail[DOT]com


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

bugsome said:


> I would love to have an invite.Anybody please....bijurpillai[AT]gmail[DOT]com



Sent

Please check it


----------



## RBX (Jul 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Razorblade request sent. Check if you got it



Thankyou! I'm in 



thetechfreak said:


> is this Mark Zukerburgs real profile ?
> *plus.google.com/103890228208209164726/posts


LOL


> Hi everyone, I just wanted everyone to say that facebook is the best and google+ it never will be!


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 4, 2011)

i need an invite please....thank you

abhinavarya85@gmail.com


----------



## MANOfJosh (Jul 4, 2011)

Guess its open for all now.. +1


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

Yup. Open for All
Google now open to all no - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jul 4, 2011)

Google Plus  said:
			
		

> 404. That’s an error.
> 
> The requested URL was not found on this server. That’s all we know.



I get this error when i click on invited link.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

Click here:
*plus.google.com

Keep yourself logged in from a Google profile.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2011)

m still not able to access it...


----------



## KDroid (Jul 4, 2011)

now you got to check this one...

Is Mark Zuckerberg On Google Plus ?

And about 21k people have him in their circles!! 



thetechfreak said:


> No a other Email ID signed up for a Google account will do
> 
> 
> @Razorblade request sent. Check if you got it
> ...



NO ! It isn't!

This one might be!


----------



## Whistler81 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys, if any one can send me an invite I WILL BE FOREVER GRATEFUL!!!! PLEASE PLEASE SEND ME JUST *ONE* INVITE, PLEASE.  wildr.slimshady@gmail.com


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^ Sent


----------



## bugsome (Jul 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Sent
> 
> Please check it




Can you please check.I didn't receive it..


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jul 4, 2011)

CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW CAN I INVITE OTHERS. i am on google plus


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 4, 2011)

there is a share button thingy on top right corner. Press it. In the window that pops up, write "Google+ Invitation" in bigger text box and the email ID of the person in the smaller one where Circles get populated. Done


----------



## noob (Jul 4, 2011)

its the best SN ever guys...this is what i wanted...enjoying it..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Invite me if its working..


----------



## motobuntu (Jul 4, 2011)

send me a invite someone
anandyadavx@gmail.com


----------



## Neo (Jul 4, 2011)

i'm in.

how to make friends here?
please all send me requests tarungarhwal96@gmail.com



motobuntu said:


> send me a invite someone
> anandyadavx@gmail.com



sent..


----------



## noob (Jul 4, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> i'm in.
> 
> how to make friends here?
> please all send me requests tarungarhwal96@gmail.com
> ...



just added them to any of the CIRCLES as you see them fit.
and DO WATCH the vdo's posted....it helps


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jul 4, 2011)

People are selling Google Plus invite *cgi.ebay.in/Google-Google-plus-Inv...tDomain_203&hash=item19c6d2fc6c#ht_848wt_1139


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> People are selling Google Plus invite Google + (Google plus) Invite | eBay


ROFL, someone report to google.

And this: Google+ plus Early Field Trial Invite - QUICK DELIVERY | eBay

250/- for a g+ invite?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> People are selling Google Plus invite Google + (Google plus) Invite | eBay



Whoa!!  
Who says, you can't get anything if you have the money!

BTW, people who said, you can join Google+ from any other ID, even if it's not GMail, might be wrong!
Quote from Extension slurps Facebook contacts into Google+ | Deep Tech - CNET News


> The extension doesn't solve the biggest problem with Google+, though: getting people to actually use it. Even when an easy sign-up replaces Google+ beta's hobbled invitation process, you'll still have to convince your Facebook pals to tune into another conversation channel. And people might not necessarily list Gmail addresses at Facebook, making it harder to get in touch over Google+, *which of course requires a Google account.*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

A guy in previous page joined with Yahoo id. I sent request. He joined. It was a Google account too. Not only Gmail locked


----------



## Whistler81 (Jul 5, 2011)

G. Sharma dude, thanks a million for the invitation but as you might have guessed, it didn't work for me. Thanks anyways for the effort.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 5, 2011)

Check out this...


Get a Google+ Username

Check out mine: *www.gplus.to/kunaldharamsi


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting Read.
For now, Google+ is for social media geeks - Technology - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## danishlive (Jul 5, 2011)

Is the loophole for inviting people still working??


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ I think yes. 
But IMO, just login to plus.google.com and registering with them also works. Since it lets you add to a waiting list of some sorts. So sooner or later you can find your way inside.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of my friends are all going Google+ the power of HTML5 , but i was looking into HTML5 basics and i learnt many sites are passing off Javascript Flash and HTML as HTML5 , so how can i know how much of HTML5 is Google+ made of ??? Maybe the +1 Button is HTML5 but still not sure.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 6, 2011)

Google+ Google Plus Invites via email! | eBay Check out the buy history, rofl! I should make on too..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/143107-google-google-s-new-social-network-6.html See the comments section, Google+ should remain invite-only, seriously, or it will end like..

[IMG]*i.imgur.com/hg1yV.gif[/IMG]


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 6, 2011)

Who does it load all the videos even when I dont want to watch them


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Who does it load all the videos even when I dont want to watch them


Use flashblock.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2011)

Google Plus would release for public on or after 31st July 2011.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

so.. we've one more platform to promote & support Anna Hazare's strike!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Is it the sole purpose of a Social Network!!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

No... Did I say that?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2011)

Can anyone please send me one invite <Staring with puppy eyes>
desmond.savio@gmail.com


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Tried to send from Geek's World


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2011)

Geek's World?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2011)

Its a tech page on facebook. But it's also on G+. Look for a mail from Google+ and follow it. It may help in getting you inside G+.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry, I don't follow. Should I like the page or something?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, liking the page is totally your decision. But you should have got a mail from Google+. But if you havn't, just register to plus.google.com, and you will get IN, sooner or later.
All the best.

BTW, so Facebook, announced Group Video Chat, inspired by Google+ famous Hangout feature!  (Link: *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2388134,00.asp)
But people are reporting its HELL buggy as of now.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 8, 2011)

An article worth reading:
Is Google+ about to transform the Web? | ZDNet


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 8, 2011)

Facebook who has record number of members has pressed the panic button


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Can some one here invite me pls? 
gopal1681@gmail.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Can some one here invite me pls?
> gopal1681@gmail.com



Sent. Please check it


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jul 8, 2011)

Please someone invite me on google+ --
hs.crystals@gmail.com


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ I have sent an email. Please check


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Sent. Please check it



I got some Lol share it email...is it invite?


----------



## hikapil (Jul 8, 2011)

When is googlePlus available for public, or will it be over capacity full life ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

gopi_vboy said:
			
		

> I got some Lol share it email...is it invite?


 YEs its invite 

go here- *plus.google.com



			
				 hilkapil said:
			
		

> When is googlePlus available for public, or will it be over capacity full life ?


 It is supposed to go public after July 31st


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jul 8, 2011)

does anyone know whats the age criteria to join google+????
gagan007 had sent me an invite..... but when i tried to join it just showed


"This feature is not available for your account.
You must be over a certain age to use this feature."


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 8, 2011)

you should be 18+. Maybe change in profile will work. Not sure about that though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> does anyone know whats the age criteria to join google+????
> gagan007 had sent me an invite..... but when i tried to join it just showed
> 
> 
> ...



For now you cant use Google+ from this account. Use a alternate Google id for it.

Even I made same mistake in first go


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jul 8, 2011)

can anyone invite me on google+  --
harshitcodecracker@gmail.com


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 8, 2011)

Invitation Sent


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 8, 2011)

I need an invite as well.
~~EMAIL~~


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> I need an invite as well.
> 
> elevatinghumanity@gmail.com



Just sent it 

Please check if you got it or not


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Just sent it
> 
> Please check if you got it or not



Received it. Thank you


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL @The Conqueror: I can still see your ID!


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jul 10, 2011)

@gagan007- Thanks for the invite. Now on google +.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2011)

I have got the Geek's World invite, yet I am unable to get in. 

^^Cancel that, I'm in.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 10, 2011)

Google + is great ..


vineet369 said:


> LOL @The Conqueror: I can still see your ID!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Google + is great ..



Too bad I think it will become like facebook after Zynga will enter with its apps 

Google Secretly Invested $100+ Million In Zynga, Preparing To Launch Google Games


----------



## paul.rohit (Jul 10, 2011)

ok i cant figure this out...in my google + account..i cant see people who ive added when theyre online inthe chat list...i can only see the people from the chatlist in my gmail account?? what the hell is happening? i even enabled the chet in the circles


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2011)

*Your views on Google+*

Please share your honest views as i have came across mixed answers.
Also do post your appropriate reasons to support your views.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^Same problem as above....



The Conqueror said:


> Google + is great ..



Is it so? 

I dont think the same...It looks dull and boring!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Your views on Google+*

Honestly?

"Oh no, not another social networking site! Aren't there enough already?

Personally, I'm psyched by so many companies trying to make their website out life and fade away from real face-to-face conversation, heck even phone calls are better.

It's like the same case with Smartphone OSes, their biggest aim being 'how to sell the user out 0.99$ apps' ."


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2011)

Boring, Boring, Boring...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2011)

I dont think we need another networking site. Facebook is more than enough. and the way facebook has got integrated in our lives (in Neespaper classifieds, TV news channels that small 'F' , blogs, games, etc) its not going to be easy to dethrone facebook. It wont happen in a year or two. The entire facebook revolution ant be rolled back so easily. Untill facebook makes a blunder(like ask its users to pay $$$) I dont feel any other Social Networking site can dethrone it (disregarding how good or bad it is)


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't you people get bored of social networking?


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^I do but its a good way these days to keep in touch with your old friends from school and elsewhere...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2011)

These days I am totally thinking its of no use. But its very very usefull in keeping in touch with old friends who you dont meet as they are in different school, college , etc

So its getting popular each day!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2011)

paul.rohit said:


> ok i cant figure this out...in my google + account..i cant see people who ive added when theyre online inthe chat list...i can only see the people from the chatlist in my gmail account?? what the hell is happening?



I don't think you can chat with the persons you have added in your circles. G+ is not "Meant" to be so. I think, to chat with someone, you would specially have to add them on Chat list.



paul.rohit said:


> i even enabled the chet in the circles


Which setting you are talking about?


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^He means that he has enabled the chat settings specifically to chat with all the circles.
I too did the same, but I can chat with only the ones who are in my Gmail List as well....


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2011)

If you are talking about this Chat Settings, (below) then can you clarify where is the setting to "*chat with all the circles*"? 

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/3492/googlechatsettings.png


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Your views on Google+*

I think we already have a Google+ discussion thread here in TDF...


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Your views on Google+*

don't care


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 10, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> If you are talking about this Chat Settings, (below) then can you clarify where is the setting to "*chat with all the circles*"?
> 
> *img825.imageshack.us/img825/3492/googlechatsettings.png



you mean "hangout"?


----------



## RBX (Jul 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> Don't you people get bored of social networking?



It's great to have a network. We have groups on FB for different purposes - news gets traveled way faster than it does using cell phones, they also facilitate info sharing quite an easy way.


Orkut used to have communities, FB groups are much more powerful. G+ needs something similar where people who are not in same circle can interact with each other.


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> Don't you people get bored of social networking?



Yes we do, but it's important for communication now.  
Just waiting for the day when I will join Google+...


----------



## R2K (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Your views on Google+*

IMO google came up with Google+ only to weaken facebook's supremacy over the social networking world. And only time can prove how far google will succeed in this new venture.


----------



## Krow (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Your views on Google+*

Invites please. This whole invite only approach is a total fail. I am genuinely interested though.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Your views on Google+*

^^i have the account, PM me your email.


----------



## Krow (Jul 10, 2011)

^^Someone already sent me an invite but it didn't work as invites are closed apparently.


----------



## paul.rohit (Jul 10, 2011)

who wants an invitation???...post ur email here and ill send u one


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, Invites are working now, AFAIK.
So ask anyone here who wants to give invites, and come on G+ guys! There's still 20 days before it's open to public!
Lets enjoy the below title:

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-lgrRQEk_4Ro/ThX2M0oq6ZI/AAAAAAAAAH4/uAVIVSgMjgs/photo.jpg


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> YEs its invite
> 
> go here- *plus.google.com
> 
> It is supposed to go public after July 31st



Thanks for invite


----------



## RizEon (Jul 11, 2011)

Stream = FB/twitter feed
Circles = Orkut friend groups-with additions (even the names are same as the old orkut ones)
Google +1 = FB like/share
Chat = same old..added video conferencing, group chat et al (aka hangout)
Sparks= basically like search results without having to type out the keywords all the time
About section of profile = FB+orkut 

The first impression of G+ hasn't been that impressive, but maybe that'll change when I get a better connection and a some folks to try out the hangout feature

On the whole, not THE next big thing of social networking....atleast for now.


[edit] the site is quite clean...or maybe thats because I haven't added many people for now 
PM for invites


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Your views on Google+*



Krow said:


> Invites please. This whole invite only approach is a total fail. I am genuinely interested though.


The whole invite system here was based on an alternative broken method, although the invites seem to be back now. I'm open for PMs now.



tkin said:


> Don't you people get bored of social networking?


Don't you get bored of social meetings? 

On a side note, we have got 20 more days until this place is noob-free.


----------



## R2K (Jul 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I dont think we need another networking site. Facebook is more than enough. and the way facebook has got integrated in our lives (in Neespaper classifieds, TV news channels that small 'F' , blogs, games, etc) its not going to be easy to dethrone facebook. It wont happen in a year or two. The entire facebook revolution ant be rolled back so easily. Untill facebook makes a blunder(like ask its users to pay $$$) I dont feel any other Social Networking site can dethrone it (disregarding how good or bad it is)



Thats exactly what I wanted to say.... 

Also FB has become so powerful that its like a new medium of communication now.



tkin said:


> Don't you people get bored of social networking?



Sometimes I too feel the same way  but if there was no FB It wouldn't have been possible for me to talk to my old  friends from school and know whats going on in their life... 

BTW what do guys think abt twitter..


----------



## RizEon (Jul 13, 2011)

Mark Zuckerberg has the highest number of followers (134328 and counting) 
*plus.google.com/104560124403688998123


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2011)

Which is better Google+ or Facebook??

*www.redmondpie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/facebook-vs-google-plus.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

Its just not worth comparing these 2. 

Why?

Google+ isnt YET open for public. Full of bugs and errors. No games.


and in that comparison the less ammount of importance shown to FB games is not good. Many many users are in facebook just for games. To compete with friends challenge them, etc


----------



## rajeevk (Jul 13, 2011)

Google+ is still in developing phase. So it is very early to decide that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ FYI, Google+ open invites. So it is like open to GP. And no one compare with games here. Usability, interface, privacy and ease of use, G+ stands way ahead of FB.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2011)

yes managing friends in google plus is better than FB...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Easier than ever, and a SNS hater like me using G+ , think how it changes the way SNS will be. BTW It's not a full-fledged SNS BTW, no PM's, no poking (god, i hate this) and no looking-into-someone's-privacy ****. Simple, clean and after all, you can hide it, simply by clicking the "Web" link on top will bring Google Search...  What else you want?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 13, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ FYI, Google+ open invites. So it is like open to GP. And no one compare with games here. Usability, interface, *privacy* and ease of use, G+ stands way ahead of FB.





furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Easier than ever, and a SNS hater like me using G+ , think how it changes the way SNS will be. BTW It's not a full-fledged SNS BTW, no PM's, no poking (god, i hate this) and no looking-into-someone's-*privacy* ****. Simple, clean and after all, you can hide it, simply by clicking the "Web" link on top will bring Google Search...  What else you want?



Read the T&C before talking about *PRIVACY*.

Google+ and Google will automatically add your *G+ profile* to the search engine with your *information* you entered on the INFO page for *PUBLIC* even if you set it as *PRIVATE*.

You can however hide some info like your DOB.

So, be aware before you use Google services. 

Robots are coming you *KILL* your PRIVACY ! Ehh!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Dude, privacy in sense i meant my photos, posts, info's. I don't bother if someone just view my profile but if somebody sees my wall posts, it is awkward. This way G+ is far better.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

RizEon said:


> Mark Zuckerberg has the highest number of followers (134328 and counting)
> *plus.google.com/104560124403688998123


Without any posts.



Tech&ME said:


> Read the T&C before talking about *PRIVACY*.
> 
> Google+ and Google will automatically add your *G+ profile* to the search engine with your *information* you entered on the INFO page for *PUBLIC* even if you set it as *PRIVATE*.
> 
> ...


I heard that they're suspending profiles set to private.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 13, 2011)

^^
Exactly @*SyGeek*

And @*Furious_Gamer*

Dude, you have not understood the concept of Google man. They will put ROBOTS to shiff off your profile man. Don't know exactly how *DEEP *they are planning to dig into your profile.


Try to go here : profile.google.com


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> Exactly @*SyGeek*
> 
> And @*Furious_Gamer*
> ...


"Your search - siterofile.google.com - did not match any documents."

*www.google.com/robots.txt - "/profiles" disallowed from crawling

Edit: stupid smileys -_-;


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 13, 2011)

Go here : *profiles.google.com


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Go here : *profiles.google.com


That's not crawling :/


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 13, 2011)

In every site, whether it is a social network, email, blogging site, banks, railways etc. your information is always compromised. But I have seen some kind of paranoia spread all over web specially for Google services.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

@Tech&ME
whatever, but i feel G+ is not another FB. It's much more than that. Still we need to explore many things and thanks Google for video chat. It is awesome.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 13, 2011)

sygeek said:


> That's not crawling :/



Ok have a look at this : Google+ demands your real name: Pseudonyms suspended - SlashGear


----------



## noob (Jul 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Its just not worth comparing these 2.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



those games are pure BS. it was fun at start and now its full of spam. I hate it. Stopped playing after 1st 2 months..so did most of my friends.

Bad thing is , they mix those game updates in live news feed....

G+ is far far better as of now.


----------



## noob (Jul 13, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Ok have a look at this : Google+ demands your real name: Pseudonyms suspended - SlashGear



so whats wrong ?just be real...or have another gmail acc to fake yourself..u have a choice.



chintan786 said:


> can anyone send me invitation.. email id is sonivikas21@gmail.com



sent buddy



vineet369 said:


> I don't think you can chat with the persons you have added in your circles. G+ is not "Meant" to be so. I think, to chat with someone, you would specially have to add them on Chat list.
> 
> 
> Which setting you are talking about?



you can chat...its called Huddles..group chat


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Ok have a look at this : Google+ demands your real name: Pseudonyms suspended - SlashGear


Google+ = taking offline social life online. there are no fake identities in reality, so they're making fake identities non-existent on the web too.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 13, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> sent buddy



Thanks a Ton


----------



## macho84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Let it take time to evolve. A good and healthy competition.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

What Google+ is really about? (pst!!! it's not social)


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 14, 2011)

^^
Ok so, that Mr. Wong wants to say that G+ is actually a *SOCIAL MEDIA BROWSER* ??  OR perhaps a *File Sharing Utility* among your friends....... ??? 

Forget Microsoft Office 

Forget Adobe Photoshop 

Forget Windows Entirely  

??????............................................. Forget Everything........ Just Remember there is *GOOGLE* on this planet !!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> *SOCIAL MEDIA SERVICE*_ on the cloud_


No, that ^


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 14, 2011)

@Tech&ME: You need to calm down buddy


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 14, 2011)

^^

I am ok Gagan! 

Just see the comments of the last image of that Mr. Wong's Album. You will get the picture why I said that.

He has compared both FB and G+ side by side. And he is CRAZY!!

And if we go according to his logic then we have Microsoft doing the same thing dude!!

See, has SkyDrive, Office 365, Hotmail, everything in a SINGLE Window, and more, they also have the facility of connecting you to FB, etc (from the same SINGLE window!)

So, In a Nut Shell we have a G+ competitor *ALREADY*!!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> 
> I am ok Gagan!
> 
> ...


That's a point, but Google+ is not just a social service, it combines all of their cloud services. So, technically it is a social media service. Windows has nothing like that, or do they?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

I am still waiting for its invitation


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2011)

hmmm blue ocean and all not so much apps or mobile or collab, this is something else entirely, its like radio tagging wild animals to know where they are and what they are doing all the time


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 14, 2011)

sygeek said:


> That's a point, but Google+ is not just a social service, it combines all of their cloud services. So, technically it is a social media service. Windows has nothing like that, or do they?



Now you are teasing me!! yaar!! 

Actually, You need *Windows Live Messenger* to see and use *EVERY* services you can think of. From the *SINGLE Messenger *Window!!

Now what's say!!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

Those are just links bro, even I can do the same with Google services and call it Google+


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Now you are teasing me!! yaar!!
> 
> Actually, You need *Windows Live Messenger* to see and use *EVERY* services you can think of. From the *SINGLE Messenger *Window!!
> 
> Now what's say!!


Also to login to game for window live, god damn service bugs me a lot.


----------



## Krow (Jul 15, 2011)

/me likes G+


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

Krow said:


> /me likes G+


+1..


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 15, 2011)

Krow said:


> /me likes G+





sygeek said:


> +1..



Oh I never said I *dislike* G+  

/ME too likes _G+_

Cheers.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 15, 2011)

I want a good messaging system on G+ ASAP !!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2011)

Have a look at this 

Google Plus Users Top 10 Million; 1 Billion Items Shared Each Day


----------



## walkmanguru (Jul 16, 2011)

Please send me an invitation at angad.2050[at]yahoo[dot]com


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Invite Sent. 
Btw, I think your yahoo ID will work to get you an Google Plus account, I recommend for you to request for an invite from a GMail account (GMail ID). Since Google Plus needs a Google profile for its complete functionality.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Btw, I think your yahoo ID will work to get you an Google Plus account, I recommend for you to request for an* invite from a GMail account* (GMail ID). Since Google Plus needs a Google profile for its complete functionality.


To make a Google Account from other email ID needs no invite,
Just sign-up at this link  -
*www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount


----------



## baccilus (Jul 18, 2011)

I just joined Google+. Does anyone need an invite here? I am going to have a TD circle there and keep my Digit friends there 

Add me guys to your circle too:
destinationsaurabh(at)gmail.com


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 18, 2011)

We all have added each other already. You add one, you can add others too


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Add me guys to your circle too:
> destinationsaurabh(at)gmail.com



Added you in my TDF circle. One question: Why is DP of your account is upside down!


----------



## baccilus (Jul 18, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Added you in my TDF circle. One question: Why is DP of your account is upside down!



I named my circle Thinkdigit and put you in that circle. My pic is upside down because I was upside down when I snapped it .
Now how can I add others in my Thinkdigit circle? I don't know anyones real name, I only know TDF profile names.

BTW, can I add the Thinkdigit circle in a bigger circle named "Tech forums"? How?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ Even I have added only the ones who have provided their email ID's here. Or have provided their Google Plus Profile Link.



> BTW, can I add the Thinkdigit circle in a bigger circle named "Tech forums"? How?



The feature you are asking for is Sub Circles, and I don't think Google Plus support it yet.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 18, 2011)

I want to add all my TDF friends in my circle. Can the OP please compile the list of emails of all the People in TDF on google+ please.


----------



## Neo (Jul 18, 2011)

add me too tarungarhwal96@gmail.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I want to add all my TDF friends in my circle. Can the OP please compile the list of emails of all the People in TDF on google+ please.



We have already taken that initiative 
Thread link-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/143166-share-your-google-usernames-here-please.html


----------



## baccilus (Jul 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> We have already taken that initiative
> Thread link-
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/143166-share-your-google-usernames-here-please.html



Thanks I didn't know about this thread.


----------



## R2K (Jul 18, 2011)

I know I am going offtopic here but how many TDF members are on twitter


----------



## noob (Jul 18, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> I want a good messaging system on G+ ASAP !!



lol, you dont need it.

when u want to have a private message , just type your message and instead of choosing a circle name , press + and type your friends name.

this is now between YOU and HIM.



R2K said:


> I know I am going offtopic here but how many TDF members are on twitter



I AM...i <3 twitter..it rules


----------



## baccilus (Jul 19, 2011)

R2K said:


> I know I am going offtopic here but how many TDF members are on twitter



I am but I don't use it. So you can say I am not.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 19, 2011)

R2K said:


> I know I am going offtopic here but how many TDF members are on twitter



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...er-com-thread-collaborating-digit-tweets.html

It's here...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

Just joined Google+. I can say by the looks that its better than Facebook but the profile is not good for me. I love my Facebook profile.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 19, 2011)

But where will you get Circles in facebook?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 20, 2011)

there are lists. you can put people in  different lists and share separate news with them.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2011)

baccilus said:
			
		

> But where will you get Circles in facebook?


Thats the reason I am using G+. 


			
				gagan007 said:
			
		

> there are lists. you can put people in different lists and share separate news with them.


Thats the best part of it. PRIVACY.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2011)

Yesterday somebody got added to my circle....and i even don't know that person....has anyone faced this issue....


----------



## sygeek (Jul 21, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Yesterday somebody got added to my circle....and i even don't know that person....has anyone faced this issue....


You added someone who changed his name?


----------



## Whistler81 (Jul 21, 2011)

aryaninaction said:


> can i get an invite??? plz
> my id is aryaninaction@yahoo.com



I think its fully open to public now, check. I was able to set up my profile.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2011)

sygeek said:


> You added someone who changed his name?



some third person added me in his circle...an di don't even know that person...isn't it supposed to take my permission if he is not from my contact list???


----------



## KDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ No... It's like twitter... Anybody can add anybody in his/her circles... However, you can block him if you wan't...


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

^^
that feature with G+ is a PITA if you are concerned with privacy. Don't you think?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> some third person added me in his circle...an di don't even know that person...isn't it supposed to take my permission if he is not from my contact list???


This is not facebook's friend list. It's more like improved fusion of twitter and facebook, with tonnes of new features and decent implementation, enough to satisfy the need of the next big thing.

Also, he can only read your posts shared publicly, just so if you're wondering.


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jul 23, 2011)

Can someone send me an invite please......
varun7387 [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 23, 2011)

AGENT_SMITH said:


> Can someone send me an invite please......
> varun7387 [at] gmail [dot] com



sent.  Already in my circles..


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Share your Google+ usernames here please*

yaaro ínvite me @ a2mn2002@gmail.com


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Share your Google+ usernames here please*

^^
sent


----------



## maxmk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Share your Google+ usernames here please*



a2mn2002 said:


> yaaro ínvite me @ a2mn2002@gmail.com



sent bro


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2011)

Just discovered that G+ automatically lets users watch a Video in HTML5! 

It's awesome! Since, HTML5 videos are the only way to watch a vid, when you have a PC, without Flash, and you have got no admin rights to install it too!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2011)

Isnt Google Plus supposed to open for Public from the 1st August


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

^Yes..


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Isnt Google Plus supposed to open for Public from the 1st August



So why exactly are you mad? 1st of August havn't arrived yet. (At the time of your post, atleast).


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> So why exactly are you mad? 1st of August havn't arrived yet. (At the time of your post, atleast).


LOL he posted 2 days before the case. I guess it will be public if they have announced so.


----------



## noob (Jul 31, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> that feature with G+ is a PITA if you are concerned with privacy. Don't you think?



FYI : 
*1. when someone adds you to their circles AND you have not added them to yours is like twitter follow.

2. That stranger will ONLY see your PUBLIC posts and not posts to circles.

3. If at all you wish to see what he is posting (public and to the cicrle he has added you), just click on INCOMING on left side.
*
*BEST PRIVACY EVER...period.*


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 31, 2011)

Why on EARTH I would like PUBLIC to view my status !! (Follow in social network is not good) As if friends were not enough to drool in my status updates !!  

Your employer may follow you on G+ and you will never know. If you say something about your boss in G+, ha ha he will come to know that...... (that was a silly example)


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ How will the boss would come to know something, if I hadn't made the post public??


----------



## sygeek (Jul 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ How will the boss would come to know something, if I hadn't made the post public??


Either you can specifically choose to share with the boss or you can just the share with the circle your boss is in.


----------



## noob (Jul 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ How will the boss would come to know something, if I hadn't made the post public??



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/144454-g-guide.html

this is for you. read it..



Tech&ME said:


> Why on EARTH I would like PUBLIC to view my status !! (Follow in social network is not good) As if friends were not enough to drool in my status updates !!
> 
> Your employer may follow you on G+ and you will never know. If you say something about your boss in G+, ha ha he will come to know that...... (that was a silly example)



you did not got what i wrote.

read it again...


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 31, 2011)

noob said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/144454-g-guide.html
> 
> this is for you. read it..
> 
> ...



Bud! Think before calling everyone a n00b before you decide who the actual n00b is.

Let's come to you tutorial, huh ? .......

#  You missed a lot of G+ features and privacy concerns.
#  Your Profile is a PUBLIC item of Google search. What about that, do you have FB profile on Google Search by default ? Answer this first fella!!

#  You cannot have BUSINESS or NICKNAME as your profile account ? 
#  People with their REAL names, also got deleted from G+ ? 

Does any of this ring any bells for YOU !!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Why on EARTH I would like PUBLIC to view my status !! (Follow in social network is not good) As if friends were not enough to drool in my status updates !!
> 
> Your employer may follow you on G+ and you will never know. If you say something about your boss in G+, ha ha he will come to know that...... (that was a silly example)


Whenever someone follows you on google+, you get a notification. You should only make thise posts public that you want everyone to be aware of, regardless of their relationship with you. So, if you don't want your boss to read that post, you can just exclude to share with the circle he is in. I guess you did not grasp the concept here.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2011)

noob said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/144454-g-guide.html
> 
> this is for you. read it..



First thing first. You sounded rude. And I didn't liked that. 

Second, I still stand by my quote, 
"How will the boss would come to know something, if I hadn't made the post public??"

Above quote was not actually a question, but rather an information, and it says that, if I don't make a post public, and if I have not added my boss in ANY circle, then, the boss, JUST CANT see the post. 
I hope I am clear enough.

PS: But I appreciate your effort for writing that article on G+. I think, many noobs (the actual ones, and not you), would get help from it.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> #  You missed a lot of G+ features and privacy concerns.
> #  Your Profile is a PUBLIC item of Google search. What about that, do you have FB profile on Google Search by default ? Answer this first fella!!
> 
> #  You cannot have BUSINESS or NICKNAME as your profile account ?
> ...


1. Please refer to mashable's google+ guides.

2. Your profile is not at all a google search query, get out of this misconception. Yes, your profile can be viewed by public, and the posts made public. Just like you can see someone's facebook profile.

3. Google is working on improving this feature by adding some exceptions but it's still a major issue being addressed and not implemented (yet).

Remember when facebook banned thousands of apps even when they were following the policies? So please get rid of the misconception that google+ is perfect!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok

What about Picasa ?? Hey it upload each and every picture/image to my G+ profile Photos ??

Can any one help !! (I want to keep some albums in Picasa as Public but do not want them to appear in G+ )


----------



## sygeek (Jul 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Above quote was not actually a question, but rather an information, and it says that, if I don't make a post public, and if I have not added my boss in ANY circle, then, the boss, JUST CANT see the post.
> I hope I am clear enough.


Yes, that's a privacy feature 



Tech&ME said:


> Ok
> 
> What about Picasa ?? Hey it upload each and every picture/image to my G+ profile Photos ??
> 
> Can any one help !! (I want to keep some albums in Picasa as Public but do not want them to appear in G+ )


Picasa is being integrated with google+. I don't know why you want to make it public and not share in google+ albums, but there must be a trick to this, else you'll have to migrate to another service.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 31, 2011)

^^^

 

There you have it !! Migrate to some other imagehost with 100 of images..... 



> Situation :
> Suppose I have to give a link to some one of a particular image from my PUBLIC images in picasa directly by email.
> 
> Why should G+ also include it in my G+ photos ?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it !! Migrate to some other imagehost with 100 of images.....


I don't really think that g+ does that, so far it hasn't been the case with me. Also, marking your photos on picasa and not google+ isn't really a situation applicable on a wide base, probably it's useless and weird in the first place.

But this isn't the case here, no one really has had this problem, google+ is integrated with picasa but it probably doesn't show up in your google+ album, at least not yet.


----------



## noob (Jul 31, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Bud! Think before calling everyone a n00b before you decide who the actual n00b is.
> 
> Let's come to you tutorial, huh ? .......
> 
> ...





_# Your Profile is a PUBLIC item of Google search. What about that, do you 
have FB profile on Google Search by default ? Answer this first fella!!
_
*You can make your profile private. i,e not searchable.
You can hide "people you have in circle" and can also hide "who have added you in their circles"*

_# You cannot have BUSINESS or NICKNAME as your profile account ? _
*As google said , its coming soon. FB was not having PAGE since day 1. it added all features slowly. same will be for G+*


# People with their REAL names, also got deleted from G+ ?
*Nopes. ONLY fake ones. whats the point in being fake ? *


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2011)

noob said:


> # People with their REAL names, also got deleted from G+ ?
> *Nopes. ONLY fake ones. whats the point in being fake ? *



And how exactly, did Google know that accounts which had Real names in it, was fake or not? 
AFAIK, I havn't shown my ID or something, as a proof, to let Google know, that I was genuine!!! ?


----------



## noob (Jul 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> First thing first. You sounded rude. And I didn't liked that.
> 
> Second, I still stand by my quote,
> "How will the boss would come to know something, if I hadn't made the post public??"
> ...



i am not calling anyone noob here...  sorry if anyone is hurt




> Second, I still stand by my quote,
> "How will the boss would come to know something, if I hadn't made the post public??"
> 
> Above quote was not actually a question, but rather an information, and it says that, if I don't make a post public, and if I have not added my boss in ANY circle, then, the boss, JUST CANT see the post.
> I hope I am clear enough.



Right sir.

your boss will only see ONLY
1. your public post regardless of whether you add him or not.
2. your post in circle in which you have added him.

eg of point 2. Lets say you have added you boss to a circle of yours named "A$$ hole" 
then he will only see your public status updates and updates you make to "A$$ hole" circles 

I hope this helps....



vineet369 said:


> And how exactly, did Google know that accounts which had Real names in it, was fake or not?
> AFAIK, I havn't shown my ID or something, as a proof, to let Google know, that I was genuine!!! ?



Let the site go public..i am sure this will change.

However , the reports i have came across on mashable is that they are deleting profiles of fake persons who try to impersonate a popular person. 

I am not sure how they are doing this...

However , no one has reported that their real , genuine account got deleted even by mistake so far.

This is a start, things will change.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ You sound optimistic. I hope you are right.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 1, 2011)

@*Vineet* 

That @*noob* is from google, he is optimistic because he works for them !! 

Have a read  here 

Backup everything from google docs / picasa / and other google related services. If your G+ account gets deleted you stand to loose everything you had in picasa or docs.

Android phones users also beware of it. Separate your life from G+ (photos / docs) to save you from loosing your valueable photos if at all your account gets deleted.


----------



## noob (Aug 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ You sound optimistic. I hope you are right.



yes i am. Have got invitation on day 1 and i like to test and explore a lot.



Tech&ME said:


> @*Vineet*
> 
> That @*noob* is from google, he is optimistic because he works for them !!
> 
> ...




1. I am not working for Google



> Backup everything from google docs / picasa / and other google related services. If your G+ account gets deleted you stand to loose everything you had in picasa or docs.
> 
> Android phones users also beware of it. Separate your life from G+ (photos / docs) to save you from loosing your valueable photos if at all your account gets deleted



2. Dont. they are deleting only business accounts or fake users like "I am the DON"  
if your G+ profile is deleted it no ways affects your normal gmail , docs etc. Picasa pics might get deleted.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Backup everything from google docs / picasa / and other google related services. If your G+ account gets deleted you stand to loose everything you had in picasa or docs.
> 
> Android phones users also beware of it. Separate your life from G+ (photos / docs) to save you from loosing your valueable photos if at all your account gets deleted.


Only if you can understand the difference between suspension and deletion. Anyway, I can't bother with your ignorance anymore, please don't use google+ if it doesn't suit your purposes.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 1, 2011)

-Amen !!


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm starting to get addicted to g+ more than fb or twitter


----------



## noob (Aug 1, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Only if you can understand the difference between suspension and deletion. Anyway, I can't bother with your ignorance anymore, please don't use google+ if it doesn't suit your purposes.



-Amen,
I dont understand from where and what people read which results in getting panicked.

thing is , if you dont like , dont use..simple


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Ok
> 
> What about Picasa ?? Hey it upload each and every picture/image to my G+ profile Photos ??
> 
> Can any one help !! (I want to keep some albums in Picasa as Public but do not want them to appear in G+ )


Well keep them private and send link to anyone and add his email on Picasa so that he can see your pic.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 1, 2011)

noob said:


> -Amen,
> I dont understand from where and what people read which results in getting panicked.
> 
> thing is , if you dont like , dont use..simple



1. It is not a question of likes and dislikes!
2. I am not panicked!
3. You @noob and @sygeek and genius and i am a college dropout  , that's the difference, I don't have brains to think and understand, yet I am with computer since the days of IBM PC with 5.25" floppy!!
4. Somethings are done by companies intentionally for PR, which you both will not understand. Google will fix it later after the PR honeymoon is over.
5. This just a new way to advertise G+, sooner or later Google will bow its head and except apologies. This is called PR tricks.

6. Netas (Ministers) in this country do their PR by making fool of themselves, need I name a few ??

7. Grow up kids.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow.. you sound like a really Old person...


----------



## ezio93 (Aug 1, 2011)

and Google+ was supposed to overthrow facebook? XD

like yeah thats gonna happen....

[i'm new here with a problem ... have to post here or else i can't post my problem....  sorry to interrupt... XD]


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> 1. It is not a question of likes and dislikes!


huh?



Tech&ME said:


> 3. You @noob and @sygeek and genius and i am a college dropout  , that's the difference, I don't have brains to think and understand, yet I am with computer since the days of IBM PC with 5.25" floppy!!


You certainly don't sound like one, neither do you act the same. I'd rate your maturity below your age.



Tech&ME said:


> 4. Somethings are done by companies intentionally for PR, which you both will not understand. Google will fix it later after the PR honeymoon is over.
> 
> 5. This just a new way to advertise G+, sooner or later Google will bow its head and except apologies. This is called PR tricks.
> 
> 6. Netas (Ministers) in this country do their PR by making fool of themselves, need I name a few ??


That's the most stupid reasoning I've heard in years. But, I suppose you work in Google, right? Do you even know how stuff works at google? It doesn't work like that, if the features suck, no one will use it.

The developers are working very hard, new features are being implemented every day, while keeping (and sharing) a log of all of these changes with videos and posts on Google+.

It's not like Google is an EVIL EVIL monster that will come up from under your bed and haunt your life.



Tech&ME said:


> 7. Grow up kids.


I suppose, you should take that advice up to yourself. 

If I were you, I'd really shut up, you're starting to sound really stupid at this point. If you don't like Google, please don't use any of it's services, it's not in anyway that it is forcing you to, neither should you bother to post here. Go and play with yahoo.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow.. you sound like a really Old person...



he he ..... nope! just 30

@sygeek

I never replied to you, it was for @*noob*

I just mentioned your id to tell you how *GENIUS* you are.

I *warn *you @sygeek please do not use slang language ever again.!!


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> @sygeek
> 
> I never replied to you, it was for @*noob*
> 
> I just mentioned your id to tell you how *GENIUS* you are.


I'd say, you take the previous post as an advice.



Tech&ME said:


> I *warn *you @sygeek please do not use slang language ever again.!!


Should I bring up your PMs here?


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2011)

All right, time to cool down.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ Is it like Facebook v Orkut thread? Guys cool down. BTW my activities on G+ is decreasing due to work. It sucks....


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was never active on G+ lol 
Only place I remain active at is TDF


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ Have to agree on that dude.. 
From the time I have been active on TDF, my time on social n/w sites, like FB, have dropped Significantly. And IMO, is way better time utilization, then producing virtual crops, and digital food!


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ lol exactly. Why would one waster time in b.s games like that, better we learn something here


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 2, 2011)

@*furious_gamer *, @*gagan007*, @*vineet369*

So, true. TDF rocks and is the best place to learn tech related stuff for FREE 

Being in this forum feels so homely!!


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> @*furious_gamer *, @*gagan007*, @*vineet369*
> 
> So, true. TDF rocks and is the best place to learn tech related stuff for FREE.


I doubt that, I've learnt more in dedicated subcategory technology forums.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2011)

the Google+ app is out for Apple devices/ I have used it and it's good. Does the job. Havent faced any glitches as of now
Google+ for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## noob (Aug 12, 2011)

G+ games launched and rolling to few users (beta testing)
*Good thing : games appear as a icon at top next to your profile. 

Best thing : Game updates WONT mix in regular status updates. Its good because those who hate games(me included) can ignore it. *

*i53.tinypic.com/8ygcuv.jpg


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

Not showing in my profile.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> the Google+ app is out for Apple devices/ I have used it and it's good. Does the job. Havent faced any glitches as of now
> Google+ for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store



i want a java app for my damn Nokia 5130 XM! Facebook has the excellent mobile site, which google+ doesn't have!


----------



## noob (Aug 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> Not showing in my profile.



read my original post 



> rolling to few users (beta testing)


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

I have read, I am only telling I am not there.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> i want a java app for my damn Nokia 5130 XM! Facebook has the excellent mobile site, which google+ doesn't have!



Well, app availibility is scare. For iOS and Android only apps are out. I couldnt even access Google+ via Mobile site. 


A Java app is sometime away unless Snaptu includes it in coming versions


----------



## noob (Aug 13, 2011)

can u post screenshot of how it looks on ur phone web browser ?

Google+ Games activated on my profile.

Games updates wont mix in regular status updates and you can choose a circle to share games updates if required.

*i51.tinypic.com/xcr4op.jpg

*i55.tinypic.com/b8utyh.jpg


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, showing in my profile too.  The collection seems good.


----------



## noob (Aug 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah, showing in my profile too.  The collection seems good.



collection will increase for sure. best thing for me is I HATE GAMES and what i hate even more is game updates mixing in regular status updates. 

G+ have learned from FB , they did it the right way. Now those loving and hating games are happy  win-win for both sides


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 13, 2011)

^^
Opps..... that feature only works with chrome browser it seems to me. 

It threw a bad comment on me when I tried to play on Opera Browser !!! (Angry Birds)

Other games are working in opera too!!


----------



## KDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

is it Open-for-all Now?


----------



## KDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

Sigh... R.I.P. Google+


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2011)

Google+ is not compelling or very addictive. I like that. I post when I feel like.


----------



## socrates (Oct 13, 2011)

Ex-Amazon employee working at Google outlines Google+ failure. Companies are very careful in how they handle their reactions and expressions of their employees on the web. An employee of Google, who previously worked at Amazon has outlined some of the ways both companies operate and their practices. The individual who goes by the name of Rip Rowan has posted a really long post on Google+, which hasn’t been taken down yet. *(True at the time of posting here)*  Ex-Amazon employee working at Google outlines Google+ failure


----------

